# Book for Foundations and Retaining Structures



## Genuine_Opinion (May 10, 2009)

Hello everybody,

Any recommendation for a good book on 'Design of Foundation and Retaining Structures'. I need it while heading for SE-I &amp; II examination in IL. The quick summary of the topics I am interested in are:

Design Coefficients, Soil profiles in selection of foundation systems, Overturning-Sliding and Bearing, Spread Footings, Combined footings/mat foundations, Piles (concrete, steel), Drilled Shaft/drilled pier/caisson, Gravity walls, Cantilever walls, Basement walls for buildings, Effect of loads placed adjacent to foundation etc.

I appreciate all those who respond or view this topic in advance.

Genuine Opinion


----------



## McEngr (May 12, 2009)

Genuine_Opinion said:


> Hello everybody,
> Any recommendation for a good book on 'Design of Foundation and Retaining Structures'. I need it while heading for SE-I &amp; II examination in IL. The quick summary of the topics I am interested in are:
> 
> Design Coefficients, Soil profiles in selection of foundation systems, Overturning-Sliding and Bearing, Spread Footings, Combined footings/mat foundations, Piles (concrete, steel), Drilled Shaft/drilled pier/caisson, Gravity walls, Cantilever walls, Basement walls for buildings, Effect of loads placed adjacent to foundation etc.
> ...


Das has a good book series on this. I have the 4th edition, but there are newer editions out there. Another resource is the Foundation Engineering Handbook based on the 2006 IBC. It's published by McGraw-Hill and is more relavant to real world applications.

I hope this is helpful, but the SERM and the Kaplan books are also useful.


----------



## Genuine_Opinion (May 23, 2009)

Hi McEngr,

Thanks for reply.

I do have the Das book which is good to understand soil properties and behavior. The 'Foundation Engineering Handbook' based on IBC 2006 seems to be on the same line. I wish if I have a good book on "Foundation design" (from structural point of view) that can also be useful for my SE-I &amp; SE-II preparation.

Regards,

G.O.


----------



## McEngr (May 26, 2009)

Genuine_Opinion said:


> Hi McEngr,
> Thanks for reply.
> 
> I do have the Das book which is good to understand soil properties and behavior. The 'Foundation Engineering Handbook' based on IBC 2006 seems to be on the same line. I wish if I have a good book on "Foundation design" (from structural point of view) that can also be useful for my SE-I &amp; SE-II preparation.
> ...


On that point, I would strongly suggest two books: The structural engineering reference manual from ppi, PCA Notes on ACI 318-05, and a good concrete book. THe best concrete book I've seen is writen by MacGregor from the U of Texas. He writes with Wight. The 4th edition is good enough and can easily be purchased with little money on amazon.com

Good luck! The se II had a somewhat difficult problem involving an unusual footing which I had to forget the extra _junk _and just work the problem


----------



## Genuine_Opinion (May 26, 2009)

Thanks McEngr. It looks like there isn't any book exclusively written on Foundation Design from structural view.

I indeed appreciate if anybody further shares info on the same line.

G.O.


----------

